# Boat Training



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We are getting our puppy June 19th. We are a boating fishing family and hope to take her out in the boat with us. At what age do you consider it safe to take a puppy out in the boat? Of course first we will take her to the lake to swim, let her roam around the boat in the driveway and get her a life jacket.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Paul Codner


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd say as soon as possible.
Let the puppy have lots of fun in the boat even when it is on the trailer in the yard.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

We've had Gus on the boat since he was around 3 months old. He LOVES the boat and the lake. He slept a lot more when he was young. We did buy him a life jacket that he wears. (And doesn't mind wearing.) We also use sunscreen. His little nose burns fast. We're researching some sort of ladder to get him in the boat easily when the water is deeper. He doesn't jump off the boat but actually kinda lowers himself in to cool off. We get him out now with the handle on his life jacket but since he weighs 60 pounds this is hard on us. Instead of being out all day on the boat and water, we now make frequent stops to land so he can run around and relieve himself. Have fun!
Oh - the fishing - while we don't fish on the boat with him - my parents do. One of the best commands we've taught him is "Leave it." They use a lot more caution fishing when the dogs are with them.


----------

